# 95 maxima no start with p1335



## almun (May 2, 2007)

i got the case - 95 maxima no start with p1335 - replaced both CKP, got new ECU because during the start I had sparks just on #3 &#6 coils. If it starts - runs ok, until it's shuted off.


----------

